
Is the website Zero Hedge a Russian trojan horse? - HillEasterner
https://newrepublic.com/article/156788/zero-hedge-russian-trojan-horse
======
ohiovr
I read Zero Hedge to see a concentrated layout of russian conspiracy theories.
Good propaganda is entertaining. But I understand its purpose.

------
planetzero
Why is everything you don't like a Russian Conspiracy?

Yet Bernie Sanders, who honeymooned in the Soviet Union and expressed his
adoration of the country for years, is perfectly acceptable to run our
country?

We could also solve many of these issues by having basic voter ID laws. But
for some reason that's a problem too.

It's all Bullshit politics.

~~~
jsjddbbwj
He is not perfectly acceptable to run the US; he's going to lose the primary.

~~~
planetzero
He's acceptable to a large percentage of the population, and there is most
likely a large percentage of this group that also believes in the
Russian->Trump conspiracy.

~~~
clawedjird
Some surely do, but his supporters, in general, are less likely to believe
that Russia had a significant impact on the 2016 election than their more
centrist counterparts in the Democratic Party (who were surprised that Hillary
didn’t win by a landslide and struggled to come up with an explanation).

